# Can anyone tell me what camera Natalie Amrossi is holding in her picture?



## wsmith96 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hey all,
I was looking on canons learning site and reading up on their instructors when I noticed a camera, held by Natalie Amrossi,that didn’t look like a dslr but has a lens on it that looks like a 24-105. The link to the page is here  https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/education/online-learning-photography-classes


Looks to big to be an m series and I don’t see an adapter on the lens. Wondering if this is an unintended preview of the new mirror less camera.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi wsmith. 
It looks a lot like a DSLR to me, very similar to my 7DII and not too far removed (with the exception of the serial plate being quite different) from the 20D I also looked at. 
Could you elaborate on what makes you think it is not a DSLR please? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 16, 2018)

She's holding a camera??? I guess I didn't notice.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jun 17, 2018)

Likely a 5D Mark IV. Other on-line shots show her with 5DIV. Bottom plate and the somewhat squared off bottom of the lens mount are consistent w/5DIV.


----------



## applecider (Jun 17, 2018)

Doesn’t it say “eos 7D mark ii” on the plate?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2018)

applecider said:


> Doesn’t it say “eos 7D mark ii” on the plate?



The picture above is not the one under discussion.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 17, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi wsmith.
> It looks a lot like a DSLR to me, very similar to my 7DII and not too far removed (with the exception of the serial plate being quite different) from the 20D I also looked at.
> Could you elaborate on what makes you think it is not a DSLR please?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



I guess you are right. The camera body looked narrow to me in relation to her hand. Also, I didn’t see the slight bulge in the body where the mirror box is like there is on my 80d. I pulled out my 5D with the 24-105 on and the bottom of the camera is straight across like the one she’s holding. 

At first glance the body width between the lens mount and the back looked narrow to me.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 17, 2018)

The one where she is photographing food? The one on the park bench?

Both of those are a 6D


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 17, 2018)

The bio picture of her. 6D could explain why the camera looks smaller to me.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 17, 2018)

Quick comparison. See how the bottom of the camera isn’t straight on the 60d (right) and 80d (top)? There is a slight curve out to accommodate the mirror box. He 5D, left, is straight across. Sorry for the commotion on this.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 17, 2018)

unfocused said:


> She's holding a camera??? I guess I didn't notice.



I agree, requires focus


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi wsmith. 
No worries on the commotion, not the worst topic on here for sure, in fact it made me take a second look at my cameras! Also I did a quick google search and couldn’t find a single picture of the bottom of a Canon camera! I have to agree that it does look a little narrower than some bodies. 

Cheers, Graham. 



wsmith96 said:


> Quick comparison. See how the bottom of the camera isn’t straight on the 60d (right) and 80d (top)? There is a slight curve out to accommodate the mirror box. He 5D, left, is straight across. Sorry for the commotion on this.


----------

